# PM's Gone



## Dave Martell (Mar 29, 2014)

Yesterday I stepped down from administrating/moderating duties here at KKF and in the process of being switch over to my new vendor status had to reduce the amount of PMs I had stored. Many thousand(s) of PMs had to be removed to make my PM system available to use again so if you had a PM with me it's likely now gone so, should the need arise for follow up, you'll have to re-start by sending me another.

Sorry for the trouble.

Dave


----------



## Matus (Mar 29, 2014)

So even you Dave do not get higher PM allowance? Feels like early '90 ..

(sorry for a rant)


----------



## WarrenB (Mar 29, 2014)

How come your Founder Tag/Badge has gone as well Dave? Surely that stays forever:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 29, 2014)

WarrenB said:


> How come your Founder Tag/Badge has gone as well Dave? Surely that stays forever:thumbsup:


----------



## WarrenB (Mar 29, 2014)

Dave Martell said:


>


Time to rally the troops and fight this travesty head on:viking:
Or I suppose you could just find out if you can have your badge back:biggrin:


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Mar 29, 2014)

Am I reading the subscriptions correctly? You have to pay to continue to have the founding member badge? That should be a privilege, not a chargeable expense. Dave is the "numero uno" If it wasn't for him, there wouldn't be a forum at all. I hope this is an oversight.


----------



## jai (Mar 29, 2014)

I agree dave shouldent have to pay for anything he created I belive that the new owners should be paying him royalties for creating this place..


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 30, 2014)

Wait....
...who is this Dave guy you're referring to???


----------



## Von blewitt (Mar 30, 2014)

knyfeknerd said:


> Wait....
> ...who is this Dave guy you're referring to???



Apparently he's some kind of Trombone guru? 




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 30, 2014)

In response to Mr. Huw:
The haircut fits.........
.......but I didn't know Dave played the trombone. I thought he was more of an accordion kind of guy.


----------



## Lefty (Mar 30, 2014)

Oh man, the trombone thing is amazing! Haha.

Not a founding member, eh...?


----------



## Admin (Mar 30, 2014)

The founding member usergroup is and admin usergroup. Leaving him in it would go against his wishes. 

I'm out this weekend, but I will get a new Founding Member user group set up Monday (can't do it on my phone) in order to properly honor Jim and Dave, and their contribution and leadership all these years. 

It's not a slight, just my level of access along with the timing.


----------



## Burl Source (Mar 30, 2014)

knyfeknerd said:


> In response to Mr. Huw:
> The haircut fits.........
> .......but I didn't know Dave played the trombone. I thought he was more of an accordion kind of guy.


Doesn't he play in a Punk Polka band? Maybe I am getting my Daves mixed up.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 30, 2014)

I can't believe that this guy gets more hits in Google than me. 


On the Founder tag, Austin if you want to make it easy on yourself you could just click me in on the Founder's group as a secondary group but then modify the permissions for that group to remove access to the admin stuff. I say this is easier since the image and group is already there ready to go. Just a thought...


Thanks to you guys who voiced your concerns though, it's nice to know people give a crap about you. LOL


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Mar 30, 2014)

Always.


----------

